# how are your gauges setup in your mk3



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

like title says show me ur gauge setup on a mk3 thanks!


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

There's 2 in around the cluster ones not powered though.


----------



## MYGTI_MA (May 3, 2010)

teaser of what I am working on.


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

I was going to make one of those but I figured the placement of the gauges would be better suited higher up on the trim ring.


----------



## Keltz (Feb 24, 2010)

MYGTI_MA said:


> teaser of what I am working on.


 That's pretty cool :thumbup:


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

MYGTI_MA said:


> teaser of what I am working on.


 You should sell those in bulk mk3 only has a 1 pod one lol


----------



## MYGTI_MA (May 3, 2010)

vr6milz said:


> You should sell those in bulk mk3 only has a 1 pod one lol


 hehe maybe if I make a cast of it later but right now it is: 

- Labor intensive. 
- Only works for a non tilt style. 
- Needs LED gauges (shallower) 
- Is a bit obscured by the steering wheel if you aren't super tall (I am)


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

It is work I can say that much. I went the easy route and bought a dual puller and cut it. Using a DIY grinder to open holes in the trim then melting the 2 plastics together. I left it at that as the lines visible from the outside where tolerable. Next step would have been epoxy and sanding which is work in itself. 

Casting that for production wouldn't be too hard. But like you said you'd need to do one for tilt as a lot of cars have it.


----------



## flatsix02 (Aug 23, 2004)

This was before I had the trim piece on, and later on, once I got an AEM wideband, that sat at the base of my a pillar.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Smoothed everything out a little more after this picture.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

^ Digging that. :thumbup:


----------



## GTITDub (May 20, 2005)

Has anyone relocated their HVAC controls to the cup holder area? if so, any DIYs?


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

Pretty sure my buddy did that once. Basically you shift it all down. Not much of a diy to be had.
The cables and wires are all long enough. You just need to get creative with how you fit it so it doesnt look like ass bags.


----------



## TrevorCouture (Jul 15, 2006)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> ^ Digging that. :thumbup:


x2 

sweetness


----------



## GTITDub (May 20, 2005)

masterqaz said:


> Pretty sure my buddy did that once. Basically you shift it all down. Not much of a diy to be had.
> The cables and wires are all long enough. You just need to get creative with how you fit it so it doesnt look like ass bags.


Good deal, I may attempt it soon.


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

This is the old standard....I moved the radio to the cupholder which I like fine. You could also go 4 across, which I wish I had since I later gutted my seat warmers.


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

There's nothing wrong with doing it like that. You just gotta be more ballsy to watch them under full boost. Pillar mount's are more bate. Lucky for me cops don't ask about them 8/10 times I'd get pulled over. On the plus my cars a rot box so they wouldn't suspect much from it. The second you have a clean car with gauges it all changes. I'm I right or what ? Lol


----------



## arejaygsx (Jul 4, 2003)

my setup I really want to move my wideband to the top of my steering column


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

Just did this, just needs paint.


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

.T.o.n.y. said:


> Just did this, just needs paint.


Make me this !!!!


----------



## qksilva (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## The Rice Cooker (Jan 13, 2004)

Making 140 mph look slow in this pic


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

qksilva said:


>


Lmaoo ya going a little fast there


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

Lol not even to full temp yet either.


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)




----------



## MYGTI_MA (May 3, 2010)

Man Tony that came out clean as hell! You better be at h20 so I can inspect it in person.


----------



## MYGTI_MA (May 3, 2010)

So I did end up building one from a free A pillar dual pod a friend gave me. More details on my build thread.


----------



## aFOURstance (Jan 31, 2011)

.T.o.n.y. said:


>


 wow that looks good, haha I've been trying to figure out how I'm going to mount my 60mm gauge, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

MYGTI_MA said:


> Man Tony that came out clean as hell! You better be at h20 so I can inspect it in person.


 Thanks man yours came out good too! I need a second PODI too lol. 



aFOURstance said:


> wow that looks good, haha I've been trying to figure out how I'm going to mount my 60mm gauge, thanks :thumbup:


 I love this location with the dual information gauge, im able to monitor two vital pieces of information while still being able to keep an eye on the road.


----------



## MYGTI_MA (May 3, 2010)

.T.o.n.y. said:


> Thanks man yours came out good too! I need a second PODI too lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I love this location with the dual information gauge, im able to monitor two vital pieces of information while still being able to keep an eye on the road.


 yeah I am pleased with it but pissed at the config I ordered on my gauges, I didn't think it through and just wanted to order it so that way the money was spent so I couldn't spend it on other dumb ****. 

my setup 

boost EGT 
_____ _______ 

AF  OIL temp 


Wish I had gotten 

Boost AF 
______ _______ 
EGT oil temp 


oh well this will work but just not as ideal.


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

And I still have a small area for storage. I now use the AEM boost/air ratio gauge. Will prob put oil pressure there


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

^^ very nice ^^


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

.T.o.n.y. said:


> ^^ very nice ^^


Thanks....cost me a afternoon and $12 :thumbup:


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

Is it the pic or is the unit tiled to the one side


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

masterqaz said:


> Is it the pic or is the unit tiled to the one side


Wha?..tilted?

No it is just the light..it sits flat


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

better pic


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah tilted haha


----------



## GTITDub (May 20, 2005)

Are you all using something like this to fabricate all these amazing ideas?
http://www.harborfreight.com/plastic-welding-kit-with-adjustable-temperature-96464.html


----------



## MYGTI_MA (May 3, 2010)

GTITDub said:


> Are you all using something like this to fabricate all these amazing ideas?
> http://www.harborfreight.com/plastic-welding-kit-with-adjustable-temperature-96464.html


this is what I use. 









http://www.amazon.com/Urethane-Supp...219597&sr=8-2&keywords=airless+plastic+welder

Its somewhat limited but the amount of work I have done on my own car and friends it has been awesome.


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

All i used was a heat gun and two pieces of wood to make the 90 degree bend. A bench grinder to shape it. And some basic hobby glue for the tabs..again it cost me about twelve bucks


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

Soldering iron is all I used and a chopped up dual gauge pod. Oh and a DI grinder.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

if you don't notice...its dry sumped!


----------



## SUPERCHARGED-JETTA (Aug 7, 2001)

speed51133! said:


> if you don't notice...its dry sumped!


Very simular


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

Who needs speedos anyways lol


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

loving this thread


----------



## bytjyufdvfd (Apr 1, 2013)

Is it the pic or is the unit tiled to the one side 












Karen Millen Outlet
Karen Millen Floral Dress
Karen Millen Knit
Karen Millen Multicolor


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

Cool story there bro


bytjyufdvfd said:


> Is it the pic or is the unit tiled to the one side
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

masterqaz said:


> Cool story there bro


Lol:laugh:


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

SUPERCHARGED-JETTA said:


> Very simular


These two setups are next level


----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

up


----------



## SUPERCHARGED-JETTA (Aug 7, 2001)

Dash has been upgraded a little since i went turbo..


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)




----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)




----------



## vr6milz (Mar 29, 2011)

Some really serious setups in this thread


----------



## MK3.OT (May 4, 2010)

Seen some discrete ones.... In the doors or glove boxes.


----------

